# Forces "fat camp"



## j.Forsyth (20 Dec 2013)

I have started the process of of enlisting, and now that i have my MFAT coming up im kinda concerned if i make it to BMQ i will be one of those guys who gets sent to "fat camp", I have come a long way to get were i am now with my weight and abilities but im worried it wont be enough.  I know i have the drive to make it but there is that doubt in my abilities.

Has anyone been to the fat camp and did it help you that much after they sent you back to BMQ?  I am just over thinking every thing a making a mental issues for my self?


----------



## VigilamusProTe (20 Dec 2013)

By "started the process of enlisting", do you mean you applied online?

If that's what you mean, I think you'll have plenty of time to lose weight and get fit by the time of your medical (MFAT?). Start right away!

If you're really willing to do it, I'm sure you can get there on your own. Believe in yourself.

:2c:


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Dec 2013)

Instead of wondering you could research what the standard is that you have to achieve and then attempt it.

If you don't make it then you know you have to try harder.


----------



## devil39 (20 Dec 2013)

Hell, I've been in for 30 years and I don't even know the standards anymore... research be damned....

If you are worried about your fitness, then set yourself on a program....there are lots of them on here.

You can't go wrong with 3 or 4 long slow runs/bike rides per week, interspersed with push ups, sit ups and leg raises.   Hell throw in a chin up or two....you will be good to go.  

When it comes to weight, it is diet and exercise that are always going to make the difference...get on with it.  I could probably drop 20 lbs in 2 months easy if i was motivated.   But i'm not because now we have the FORCE test.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (20 Dec 2013)

I may not agree with the fat camp program we have. (We don't have classes to help people pass the CFAT) meet the standards start training. But don't worry if it comes to that. I did not go to it but many people from my basic course did. And most were not there to long and did fine. It just takes a little longer to graduate.

In the meantime just do what works for you and don't show up injured.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Dec 2013)

Search for the requirements for the FORCE PT test;  if you can't do them, you are in the hurt locker.


----------

